# World Basketball Challenge



## zoomkobe (May 11, 2006)

Im going to be going to Korea next week and i have bought tickets to the World Basketball Challenge USA vs LITHUANIA. Does anyone know anything about lithuania and their level of play?


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

You lucky ******* :curse: :curse: :curse: 

Lithuania is missing Sarunas and Siskauskas(starting SF), biggest strenght for them is the front court-Lavrinovic brothers, Javtokas and Jankauskas. Biggest weakness-they have some chumps at the point and SFs are not on Siskauskas level. But no matter what Lithuania is top 5 in Europe.

PS:have fun and upload some pics after the game :cheers:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Nuzzo said:


> But no matter what Lithuania is top 5 in the world.


USA
Argentina
Spain
France 
Greece


I wouldn't say no matter what. But still, definitely true that Lithuania are one of the best teams in the world, capable of beating anyone, and it's a game to look forward to.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

LuckyAC said:


> USA
> Argentina
> Spain
> France
> ...


top 5 in Europe :angel: right before write that i readed the thread name


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

LuckyAC said:


> USA
> Argentina
> Spain
> France
> Greece


I think Lithuania (and Italy also) is better than France. But anyway, EU top 10 teams are all kind of a same level, and anyone can beat anyone.


----------

